# Pearson 385 info



## wmurray1010 (Jan 18, 2008)

I am interested in more info, mainly a review, on the Pearson 385. I have been googling the net for 3 days and can't find a mention of them. It's like they dropped off the radar. 
Is there any info out there on them?

Thanks, Bill...


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

From www.pearsoninfo.net

Designer Shaw Main Area 258 Hull Speed 7.34
First Year 1984 For Tri 357 SA/D 13.0
Last Year 1986 I 43.3 D/L 340
LOA 38.3 J 16.5 BR 47%
LWL 30.0 P 35.6 L/B 3.30
Beam 11.6 E 14.5 LWL /B 2.59
Disp 20,575 Eng D OR 22%
Draft 5.5 Fuel 45 CSF 1.70
Sail Area 612 Water 170 MCR 37.1
Ballast 9,675 Mast Height 48.0 M/F 0.72


----------



## wmurray1010 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the info and reply. I found most of these specs googling around. I haven't seen a review.... mostly construction, sailing attributes, problems and that sort of stuff. 

Thanks again... Bill


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

There is a book iirc "Characteristics of Offshore Boats" that reviews this boat in detail.
pigslo


----------



## wmurray1010 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks, Pigslo for the info. Best tip I have had so far. Any ideas where I might look to find it.

Thanks Bill...


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

1) Check out this site if you haven't already: http://www.p385.com/ It has email links to a bunch of current owners, who probably will be the best source of info on the boat.

2) Post this question on the Pearson email list here on Sailnet. There are several 385 owners who hang out there.

To my eye, it's one of the best looking center cockpit boats you'll find under 40 feet. Tons of room below as well. A good friend in my sailing club has owned one for years and he loves the boat. He is listed in the owners on the above link. His boat name is Irish Blessing, so email him in particular for info. He has taken the boat to NE several times, among other trips.

Disclosure -- I have owned 2 Pearsons. Currently own a P-33-2.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I have that book and the analysis of the pluses and minuses of the Pearson 385 was a good illustration. Despite some general reservations about Pearsons as offshore-capable designs, I'd still hitch a ride on one given its conservative-for-today design elements. 

Now, the Pearson 39 and the 434 (?) are a little weird-looking CC boats...if I have the model numbers right, they look very boxy, sort of like a Tanzer 29 on steroids.


----------



## wmurray1010 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Sailor Mitch. I heard you were the Pearson guru, but couldn't email you as I didn't have 10 posts yet. Your reply sounds mostly positive. I will query some of the 385 owners. We sold a Tayana V42 in Sept. with the thought of downsizing a little and the plan of the 385 looks almost identical to the V42. We sailed the V42 from Puget Sound off shore to Souther Cal and it will be hard to beat the comfort of that boat. But it's a bit much for us to handle and I'm thinking a 38 would be ok...


----------



## wmurray1010 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Valiente for your reply. I checked with Barnes and Noble, but they couldn't spot the book. Not enough info. Do you have the title, author, Book?, Magazine? so I can take a look at one.

Thanks....Bill


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Believe they're talking about this book here.



wmurray1010 said:


> Thanks Valiente for your reply. I checked with Barnes and Noble, but they couldn't spot the book. Not enough info. Do you have the title, author, Book?, Magazine? so I can take a look at one.
> 
> Thanks....Bill


----------



## wmurray1010 (Jan 18, 2008)

Sailingdog, Would you believe I have that book on the shelf I think. I will check when we fly back home tomorrow from PHX. Thanks for the link...it jogged my memory as I hadn't read that book in quite awhile.
(It gets worse the older you get.)


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

wmurray1010 said:


> Thanks Valiente for your reply. I checked with Barnes and Noble, but they couldn't spot the book. Not enough info. Do you have the title, author, Book?, Magazine? so I can take a look at one.
> 
> Thanks....Bill


http://www.amazon.com/Desirable-Undesirable-Characteristics-Offshore-Quarterly/dp/0393033112

as Mr. Dog indicated.

If I had just five books to bring around the world, it would be this, Heavy Weather Sailing, The Voyager's Handbook, Calder's Boatowner's Mechanical and Electrical Manual, and Calder's Marine Diesel Engines, despite the overlap of the last two.

As a bonus, Jimmy Cornell's World Cruising Routes, Wally Ross's Sail Power and Earl Hinz's Complete Book of Anchoring.

Not light reading, any of them, but very good reference works for the offshore cruiser.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Believe they're talking about this book here.


Interesting. You linked to Nautical Mind.com and I got Amazon, despite the fact that I live a 25 minute walk from Nautical Mind's compact shop and buy 50% of my books there.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

wmurray-

glad to help.

Valiente-

Always remember your local vendor...


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

Leave it to a dog to go fetch the book. That is the one I was refering to. Beyond the specific review, there is a lot of information on just what an offshore boat should look like. One can then weigh their own boat and make changes if possible and needed. A couple of examples that come to mind are cockpit size and companionway size that both can be addressed if you know the specs on what they ought to be.
pigslo


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Would that make me a data retriever. 


pigslo said:


> Leave it to a dog to go fetch the book. That is the one I was refering to. Beyond the specific review, there is a lot of information on just what an offshore boat should look like. One can then weigh their own boat and make changes if possible and needed. A couple of examples that come to mind are cockpit size and companionway size that both can be addressed if you know the specs on what they ought to be.
> pigslo


----------



## pigslo (Nov 22, 2004)

I was thinking American Water Spaniel or Cocker Spaniel.
pigslo


----------

